
Bitcoin Cash Blockchain Length Passes Bitcoin - sbenitoj
https://cash.coin.dance/blocks
======
sbenitoj
Support for Bitcoin Cash continues to grow, currently over 42% [0] of the
combined hashing power of the Bitcoin and Bitcoin Cash networks is dedicated
to Bitcoin Cash mining.

Meanwhile the Bitcoin mempool (pending transactions) is approaching all-time
highs [1] (over 90k KB of transactions -- which will take over 90 blocks to
process if no additional transactions are sent, which could take several days
to process at current hashrates [2].

[0] [http://fork.lol/pow/hashrate](http://fork.lol/pow/hashrate)

[1] [https://blockchain.info/charts/mempool-
size](https://blockchain.info/charts/mempool-size)

[2] [https://blockchain.info/](https://blockchain.info/) \-- Blocks are being
found approximately every 30 minutes, this slow pace will continue until the
next Bitcoin difficulty adjustment occurs, which won't be for another 210
blocks or 1.5 days [3].

[3]
[https://bitcoinwisdom.com/bitcoin/difficulty](https://bitcoinwisdom.com/bitcoin/difficulty)

Edit: Additional information comparing the two blocks.

------
googletazer
Sure, but they're all empty blocks

~~~
sbenitoj
You prefer the "stuffed to the gills" flavor of blocks eh?

